# [Hilfe] Bremsweg zu lange



## ChrissiF (20. März 2017)

Ich bin hier fast am Verzweifeln. Das MX20 wechselt im April den Besitzer und unser Kleiner bekommt es. Problem beim erstmaligen Probefahren waren die Bremsen und die Griffe. Die Griffe sind ihm zu dick und er konnte die Bremse kaum betätigen. Die 2 Jahre ältere Schwester hatte da keine Probleme. Also hab ich die Hebel noch etwas näher an den Lenker gestellt und die Griffe getauscht. Aber der Hebelweg ist einfach zu groß und ich muss die Hebel bis ganz an den Griff ziehen, um zu bremsen. Das liegt vermutlich auch an den sehr schmalen Felgen, die ich montiert habe. Züge hab ich getauscht, zigmal die Bremsen neu eingestellt, aber der Hebelweg bleibt der gleiche. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wie bzw. was ich ändern kann, sämiges besser wird? Griffe sind Original Orbea, die sind eigentlich sehr schön für kleine Hände und möchte ich ungern tauschen. Bremsarme sind XT.  Sind die vielleicht zu lange für die Hebel?
LG Christina


----------



## kc85 (21. März 2017)

Ein Foto sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.

Normalerweise bekommt man jede V-Brake so hin, dass die mit wenig Hebelweg ordentlich bremst. Schon mal die Unterlegscheiben am Belag anders angeordnet? Da gibts breite und schmale. Damit kann man den Winkel der Hebelarme anpassen.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (21. März 2017)

Ja, die Unterlagscheiben habe ich so, dass die breiteren innen am Belag sind. Ich kann nachher gerne ein Foto machen, wenn das weiter hilft.


----------



## Bener (21. März 2017)

Zuerst die Zugspannschraube am Bremsgriff ganz rein drehen.Dann Zug am Bremsarm lösen, etwas weiter spannen, wieder fest schrauben. Jetzt Finetuning mit der Zugspannschraube am Griff.


----------



## ChrissiF (21. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Zuerst die Zugspannschraube am Bremsgriff ganz rein drehen.Dann Zug am Bremsarm lösen, etwas weiter spannen, wieder fest schrauben. Jetzt Finetuning mit der Zugspannschraube am Griff.


Das bringt leider auch nix. Es ist ja auch nicht das erste Mal, dass ich eine Bremse einstelle. Aber dadurch, dass der Hebel jetzt so nahe an den Griff muss, ist der Hebelweg einfach zu lange. Ich hab mal ein Paarhufer gemacht. 
Vielleicht hilft wirklich nur eine Mini V Brake, wenn ich die Hebel behalten möchte?


----------



## Pilatus (21. März 2017)

sind die Hebel vom Übersetzungsverhältnis für V-Brakes?
oder sind es noch "alte" für Cantilever? -> die ziehen zu wenig Seil ein.


----------



## KIV (21. März 2017)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 586617 Anhang anzeigen 586618 Anhang anzeigen 586619 Anhang anzeigen 586620 Anhang anzeigen 586621
> Ich hab mal ein *Paarhufer *gemacht.


Autokorrektur..?! 
Btw, die Überschrift vom Thread kann man auch korrigieren. 

Aber zum Thema: Ich denke, dass Du die Griffweite zu stark reduziert hast. Kannst Du evtl. extradünne Lenkergriffe verwenden und damit das Problem lösen?
Vielleicht sind das aber auch tatsächlich Canti-Hebel, oder einfach ein ungeeignetes Modell. Es gibt richtige Kinder-Bremshebel, bei denen ist der Hebel schon in der normalen Stellung deutlich näher am Lenker. Tektro hat sowas im Programm, auch gar nicht teuer.
https://www.bike24.de/p1128080.html


----------



## NU304C3 (21. März 2017)

Unser Kinderrädchen habe ich mit Avid Dial Bremsheben ausgestattet.
Durch das veränderliche Übersetzungsverhältnis lässt sich dann Grundstellung und Leerweg anpassen.
Mini-V Brakes müssten bei kleinerem Holweg der Hebel kürzere Arme haben, damit wird aber dann doch die Bremskraft verringert. Da bei den Kleinen Handkraft eh immer ein Problem ist habe ich lieber lange Hebel (an der Bremse) mit passenden Brems (Hand-) hebeln kombiniert.
Klappt gut.


----------



## Roelof (21. März 2017)

Berner hat schon recht. Vorraussetzung ist ein einigermaßen zentriertes Laufrad: 

Stell die Hebel in Neutralposition auf den Zwerg ein, dann dreh die Zugeinstellschraube ca. 1cm raus, drücke die Bremszangen zusammen (Bremse Blockiert), spanne das Bremsseil nach und zieh die Schraube, die das Bremsseil an der Zange hält, an. Und dann drehst du die Zugeinstellschraube am Hebel nur so weit zurück, dass das Laufrad sich gerade frei drehen lässt. Egal welche Kombination aus Hebel- und Bremse, damit bekommst du jede Bremse "scharf" eingestellt.


----------



## ChrissiF (21. März 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Berner hat schon recht. Vorraussetzung ist ein einigermaßen zentriertes Laufrad:
> 
> Stell die Hebel in Neutralposition auf den Zwerg ein, dann dreh die Zugeinstellschraube ca. 1cm raus, drücke die Bremszangen zusammen (Bremse Blockiert), spanne das Bremsseil nach und zieh die Schraube, die das Bremsseil an der Zange hält, an. Und dann drehst du die Zugeinstellschraube am Hebel nur so weit zurück, dass das Laufrad sich gerade frei drehen lässt. Egal welche Kombination aus Hebel- und Bremse, damit bekommst du jede Bremse "scharf" eingestellt.


Ich hab das so gemacht. Stellschraube war ca. 7 Umdrehungen heraus, dann hab ich die Bremszangen zusammengedrückt und das Seil gespannt und fixiert. Stellschraube wieder ca. 4 Umdrehungen rein. Leider ist das Ergebnis immer wieder das gleiche. 



KIV schrieb:


> Autokorrektur..?!
> Btw, die Überschrift vom Thread kann man auch korrigieren.
> 
> Aber zum Thema: Ich denke, dass Du die Griffweite zu stark reduziert hast. Kannst Du evtl. extradünne Lenkergriffe verwenden und damit das Problem lösen?
> ...


Sorry, die Autokorrektur macht manchmal was sie will. ;-)
Ich fürchte auch, dass es an den Hebeln liegt. Dünnere Griffe hab ich schon besorgt. Aber momentan sind gar keine drauf und der Hebel lässt sich bis zum Lenker ziehen.


----------



## KIV (21. März 2017)

@Roelof Da habt Ihr, Du und @Bener, sicher recht. Aber der Hebel ist vllt schon durch die Einstellschraube so weit "zu", dass bei mehr Hebelbewegung kaum noch Zug eingeholt wird. Der Zug läuft ja irgendwann quer durch den Schwenkradius des Hebels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. März 2017)

So wie das auf Bild 2 aussieht, hätte ich auch die Griffe im Verdacht. Die sind wohl außerhalb ihrer "Wohlfühlzone".

Günstiger Ersatz ist ja nicht so das Problem.

kc85


----------



## Schnegge (21. März 2017)

Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als wäre die Zugführung nicht richtig eingehakt:



Man kann es aus der Perspektive nicht richtig erkennen. Aber wenn die Zugführung so aus sieht wie die die ich kenne:




dann sollte der Punkt beim oberen Pfeil eigentlich da sein wo der untere Pfeil ist.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## track94 (21. März 2017)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als wäre die Zugführung richtig eingehakt:
> Anhang anzeigen 586706
> Man kann es aus der Perspektive nicht richtig erkennen. Aber wenn die Zugführung so aus sieht wie die die ich kenne:
> 
> ...



 Adlerauge hast recht  so sollte das nicht aussehen


----------



## Diman (21. März 2017)

Und ich wollte schon vorschlagen einfach Scheibenbremsen zu verbauen.


----------



## nosaint77 (21. März 2017)

Hab die Hebel auch und wusste nicht das die für Seitenzug/UBrake/Mini V-Brake gedacht sind. 

Meine Theorie: damit kann man mit weniger Handkraft stärker bremsen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, das der Hebelweg vom Bremshebel für die V-Brakes ausreicht und exakte Ausrichtung der Bremsklötze mit geringstmöglichen Abstand zur Felge. Jetzt bin ich echt neugierig ob die die Bremskombi in der Praxis taugt.


----------



## ChrissiF (21. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> @Roelof Da habt Ihr, Du und @Bener, sicher recht. Aber der Hebel ist vllt schon durch die Einstellschraube so weit "zu", dass bei mehr Hebelbewegung kaum noch Zug eingeholt wird. Der Zug läuft ja irgendwann quer durch den Schwenkradius des Hebels.


Das vermute ich auch. Der Hebel ist einfach zu nahe dran. Ich kann ein bisschen zurück, aber viel Verbesserung wird das nicht bringen. 


kc85 schrieb:


> So wie das auf Bild 2 aussieht, hätte ich auch die Griffe im Verdacht. Die sind wohl außerhalb ihrer "Wohlfühlzone".
> Günstiger Ersatz ist ja nicht so das Problem.
> 
> kc85


Siehe oben, die sind vielleicht einfach zu nahe dran. 


Schnegge schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als wäre die Zugführung nicht richtig eingehakt:
> Anhang anzeigen 586706
> Man kann es aus der Perspektive nicht richtig erkennen. Aber wenn die Zugführung so aus sieht wie die die ich kenne:
> 
> ...


Doch, richtig eingehakt. Beim Bild nur nicht mehr, weil ich vorher dran rumhantiert habe. ;-) Ich hab's auch mit einer normalen Zugführung versucht. 


Diman schrieb:


> Und ich wollte schon vorschlagen einfach Scheibenbremsen zu verbauen.


Tja, wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte…


nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hab die Hebel auch und wusste nicht das die für Seitenzug/UBrake/Mini V-Brake gedacht sind.
> 
> Meine Theorie: damit kann man mit weniger Handkraft stärker bremsen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, das der Hebelweg vom Bremshebel für die V-Brakes ausreicht und exakte Ausrichtung der Bremsklötze mit geringstmöglichen Abstand zur Felge. Jetzt bin ich echt neugierig ob die die Bremskombi in der Praxis taugt.


Ich glaube bei mir liegt das an der Kombi: Griff zu nahe am Lenker, nicht wirklich für V-Brakes geeignet und die schmalen Felgen. Mit mehr Abstand zum Griff ging es ja einigermaßen. Bei dir kann das ja trotzdem funktionieren, wenn deine Felgen nicht so schmal sind und die Hebel weiter weg sind. 

Ich schraube morgen mal die Avid Fr vom 16er dran, dann sehe ich ja den Unterschied. Außerdem bekomme ich von einem Freund mal eine V-Brake mit relativ kurzen Armen. Das probiere ich auch noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (21. März 2017)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei mir liegt das an der Kombi: Griff zu nahe am Lenker, nicht wirklich für V-Brakes geeignet und die schmalen Felgen. Mit mehr Abstand zum Griff ging es ja einigermaßen. Bei dir kann das ja trotzdem funktionieren, wenn deine Felgen nicht so schmal sind und die Hebel weiter weg sind.



Hebel weiter weg ist sinnvoll, finde bei dir sind sie schon extrem nah eingestellt - da geht noch was. Aber Felgenbreite ist unrelevant, denn dem Bremshebel ist es egal, ob die Felge 18mm oder 25mm Außenweite hat, da die Bremsklötze in beiden Fällen z.B. 2mm Weg zur Felge haben. Es geht eher um das Übersetzungsverhältnis von Hebel und V-Brake. Mini V-Brakes haben nur 70mm Länge und das beißt sich dann wieder mit den breiteren Reifen die am MTB gefahren werden.


----------



## ChrissiF (22. März 2017)

So, habe heute ein paar Tektro V-Brakes  mit ca. 90mm Armlänge montiert. Zuerst wegen der schmalen Felgen die dickeren Unterlagsscheiben nach innen. Das brachte etwas Besserung. Nachdem ich dann probehalber die dünnen Unterlagsscheiben innen montiert habe, hab ich doch tatsächlich ein gutes Ergebnis mit den Originalbremshinbekommen. Junior kann sie auch gut bedienen und ich hab sogar das Gefühl, je näher ich die Hebel an den Griff stelle, desto deutlicher wird der Druckpunkt. Passt also alles. Jetzt brauche ich solche V-Brakes nur noch für vorne und alles ist gut. Vielen Dank an alle für's miträtseln!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. März 2017)

Das sind V-Brake. Fau wie V!
Wenn die schenkel ein A bilden funzt das nicht.
Hatten wir neulich schon im Forum. Ich gehe gleich mal suchen.

.....................

Cantiaufnahme zu breit für V-Brakes


----------



## sven kona (22. März 2017)

Der Winkel zwischen bremsschuh und v brake arm( Schenkel ) sieht recht komisch aus oder ist das optische Täuschung ? 
Grüße

Da stimmt doch was mit dem hebelverhältnis nicht !?!?


----------



## nosaint77 (23. März 2017)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> So, habe heute ein paar Tektro V-Brakes  mit ca. 90mm Armlänge montiert. ... Jetzt brauche ich solche V-Brakes nur noch für vorne und alles ist gut.



Das dürften Tektro RX sein, bemühe mal Google damit. Was hast du da für Reifen (insbesondere Reifenbreite) montiert und wieviel Platz ist noch zw. Reifen und oben wo der Zug entlang geht? Felgenbreite wäre auch noch interessant, da der Reifen mit einer breiteren Felge auch breiter und höher baut.



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Das sind V-Brake. Fau wie V!
> Wenn die schenkel ein A bilden funzt das nicht.



Nana, wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben. Übrigens, der Begriff V-Brake kommt vom letzten Jahrtausend, mittlerweile sehen die eh mehr nach H-Brake aus. Und wenn es ein A wäre, könnte man mit den Schenkeln direkt am Reifen bremsen  Aber egal ob der Hebel ein V, H oder A ist, die Hebelwirkung ist immer die gleiche. Schaut halt nur optisch mehr oder minder gut aus und beim A ist irgendwann Schluss, weils am Reifen schleift. Ist hier aber nicht der Fall, also ist ne Korrektur rein aus optischen Gründen anzuraten.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. März 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> ... Aber egal ob der Hebel ein V, H oder A ist, die Hebelwirkung ist immer die gleiche.
> ...


Erzähl doch nicht so einen Dünnschiss!
Selbst @obachtos wollte seinerzeit darauf bestehen daß es egal sei in welchem Winkel die Bremsschenkel zu einander stehen.
Um so erstaunter war er nachdem er in seinem Fall V-Brakes mit V statt mit A "eingestellt" hatte.
Link: siehe obigen Beitrag von mir!
O.K. H- (als Form die die Schenkel bilden) wäre wohl bezgl. des Kraftdreieckes der absolute Idealfall. Aber nur solange es ein V  (das "H") bleibt.


----------



## Linipupini (23. März 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nicht so einen Dünnschiss!


Ganz locker durch die Hose atmen Hr. Herbsleb!
Freundlichkeit hat noch niemandem geschadet.


----------



## nosaint77 (23. März 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> @obachtos wollte seinerzeit darauf bestehen daß es egal sei in welchem Winkel die Bremsschenkel zu einander stehen.
> Um so erstaunter war er nachdem er in seinem Fall V-Brakes mit V statt mit A "eingestellt" hatte.



Das Problem bei „obachtos“ ist das bei Betätigung der Bremse der Zuggegenhalter (? Dieses Umlenkungsröhrchen) mit der gegenüberliegenden Zugklemmung kollidiert. Zugweg reicht nicht aus = max. Bremsleistung limitiert.


----------



## ChrissiF (23. März 2017)

sven kona schrieb:


> Der Winkel zwischen bremsschuh und v brake arm( Schenkel ) sieht recht komisch aus oder ist das optische Täuschung ?
> Grüße
> 
> Da stimmt doch was mit dem hebelverhältnis nicht !?!?


Was meinst du damit?



nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das dürften Tektro RX sein, bemühe mal Google damit. Was hast du da für Reifen (insbesondere Reifenbreite) montiert und wieviel Platz ist noch zw. Reifen und oben wo der Zug entlang geht? Felgenbreite wäre auch noch interessant, da der Reifen mit einer breiteren Felge auch breiter und höher baut.


Super, Danke dir! Sehen nach RX6 aus. Habe sie gerade bestellt. Allerdings stand da 73mm Länge in der Beschreibung. Ich warte mal ab. 
Hab übrigens das Rad heute einem Radhändler in der Nähe gezeigt, weil ich durch @Heiko_Herbsleb verunsichert war: Er meinte, dass das alles so passt und der Druckpunkt auch ok ist. Also lasse ich es so. Mit der Optik kann ich leben, die finde ich völlig ok. 
Das sind Mow Joes, Felgen sind ca. 2cm breit und es sind ca. 2,2cm Platz vom Reifen zum Zug.


----------



## nosaint77 (23. März 2017)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Super, Danke dir! Sehen nach RX6 aus. Habe sie gerade bestellt. Allerdings stand da 73mm Länge in der Beschreibung. Ich warte mal ab.



Woanders stand was von 85mm Länge, bzw. Bei rx5 90mm. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (23. März 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Woanders stand was von 85mm Länge, bzw. Bei rx5 90mm. Viel Erfolg!


Danke! Ich werde berichten. ;-) Du stelltst ja glaube ich auf Scheiben um, oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## nosaint77 (23. März 2017)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Danke! Ich werde berichten. ;-) Du stelltst ja glaube ich auf Scheiben um, oder verwechsle ich da was?


Nein, ich bleibe bei v-brakes und profitiere von deinen Erfahrungen. Scheibenbremsen sind in meinem Fall (20"er und Einsatz nur im leichtem Gelände) nicht nötig.


----------



## obachtos (23. März 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Selbst @obachtos wollte seinerzeit darauf bestehen daß es egal sei in welchem Winkel die Bremsschenkel zu einander stehen.
> Um so erstaunter war er nachdem er in seinem Fall V-Brakes mit V statt mit A "eingestellt" hatte.


Jetzt möchte ich hier aber nicht falsch zitiert werden. Ich hab nie behauptet dass der winkel egal ist sondern dass bei GLEICHEM Winkel V oder A egal ist, ideal sollte dann H sein da hier die Zugspannung das maximale Drehmoment erzeugt. Außerdem hatte ich auch mit A nie Probleme mit zu geringer Bremskraft. Die hat selbst einfingerig immerlocker zum Rad blockieren gereicht.

Natürlich seh ich ein das A aus anderen Gründen suboptimal ist, wie zb in oben genanntem thread zu sehen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. März 2017)

@obachtos  Entschuldige bitte.
War von mir fasch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit nicht den Winkel als solchen, sondern ob der Winkel aus einem V oder A gebildet wird.

Und, ja, auch mit A kann man es durchaus schaffen das Rad zu blockieren. Allerdings immer mit ungleich höherem Krafteinsatz am Bremshebel.


----------



## ChrissiF (24. März 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> @obachtos  Entschuldige bitte.
> War von mir fasch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit nicht den Winkel als solchen, sondern ob der Winkel aus einem V oder A gebildet wird.
> 
> Und, ja, auch mit A kann man es durchaus schaffen das Rad zu blockieren. Allerdings immer mit ungleich höherem Krafteinsatz am Bremshebel.


Egal wie die Theorie ist… ich hab zig verschiedene Armpositionen ausprobiert, weil ich ja auf der Suche nach WENIG Krafteinsatz und einem vernünftigen Druckpunkt war. Den habe ich mit dieser Position, ein knappes H gefunden. In der von dir bevorzugten V-Stellung war der Kraftaufwand imho gleich groß, der Druckpunkt aber nicht so eindeutig wie jetzt.


----------



## ChrissiF (25. März 2017)

So, die vordere Bremse ist auch montiert. Da ist der Druckpunkt jetzt so knackig, dass ich schauen muss, dass er nicht über den Lenker fliegt. Aber das kann ich ja noch entschärfen. Jedenfalls bin ich mit der Kombi jetzt sehr zufrieden. Junior kann die Hebel gut bedienen. Probefahren darf er aber erst an seinem Geburtstag im April. 
@nosaint77 der Abstand zwischen Vorderreifen und Bremszug ist hier nur 13mm.


----------

